# Seriously Vodafone?



## ithehappy (Jul 29, 2012)

I recharged my cell with Rs.51 SMS bonus card last week, then after sending out some messages thought of checking the existing balance. Typed in *162#, nothing shown. Googled and typed in at least dozen another codes, NONE!
Twitted them, and this was the reply,


> Please note that currently there are no self service code for Rs.51 SMS bonus card.



Now tell me either Vodafone or me is mad. Those cheap brands like idea and others have a ussd code, how come Vodafone don't?

PS: I am in Calcutta.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 29, 2012)

Try *157#


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 29, 2012)

Gauravs90 said:


> Try *157#


Unknown application.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Now tell me either Vodafone or me is mad. Those cheap brands like idea and others have a ussd code, how come Vodafone don't?



How come "idea" is a "cheap" brand? 
PS: I don't use Idea, so not taken offense. Just curious.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2012)

Because I have used it and SMS weren't delivered to parties, other cheap brands are BSNL and of course Aircel.
Anyway, as you said, we are going OT.

So I can't see SMS balance for Rs.51 bonus card?


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 30, 2012)

Vyom said:


> How come "idea" is a "cheap" brand?
> PS: I don't use Idea, so not taken offense. Just curious.



Compared to Vodafone idea is cheap brand


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 30, 2012)

You can check SMS Balance with *168#. But that shows how many SMS you sent. Not How many SMS Left.

Well, yeah, I use 80/- Bonus Card and no SMS balance in *162#.

For this type of Daily SMS(Means daily 100SMS for 30 Days or 10 Days or something like that), these (#162#, *163#) USSD's doesn't work.

This is the case from the very beginning.

So keep my track with *168#.



Vyom said:


> How come "idea" is a "cheap" brand?
> PS: I don't use Idea, so not taken offense. Just curious.



Well he may meant only for Kolkata. Here Vodafone and Airtel rocks.

And every other Operator sucks.

Aircel and Docomo works better than others (except Vodafone and Airtel), only where the towers are near.

Please don't ask me about Relaince, Virgin, MTS, BSNL, Idea etc. etc.  Pathetic service.

Well, in general case, except Voda and Airtel, if you use other operators chances are your 80 SMS will be delivered out of 100 SMS you sent.

And anyways, Vodafone and Airtel works great everywhere in India. (Correct me if I'm wrong!!)

PS : I don't know about other states. So don't take it personally.


----------



## funskar (Jul 30, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> And anyways, Vodafone and Airtel works great everywhere in India. (Correct me if I'm wrong!!)



Agree wid Airtel
Bt a big no to Vodafone


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Krishnendu. I've tried that code, it shows 1 SMS sent! Applicable if at least 1 SMS sent. Alright. Still while all others network have this option it seems really awkward, especially from Voda. Can't trust anything nowadays!!

OT:
Obviously I meant network inside Calcutta region only. How on earth would I know about rest of India


----------

